# Hector C. Macpherson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 29, 2007)

Hector Carsewell Macpherson (1851 - 1924) was a Scottish editor (of _The Edinburgh Evening News_) and a prolific writer. He wrote on astronomy, history, biography, and many other subjects. Of particular interest to me are the following:

_Scotland's Debt to Protestantism_
_The Cameronian Philosopher, Alexander Shields_
_The Wigtown Martyrs_
_Scotland's Battles for Spiritual Independence_
_The Covenanters Under Persecution_
_The Jesuits in History_

There was a biography of him written after his death, _Hector Macpherson: The Man and His Work : a Memoir_ (1925), but I do not have access to it at present. Does anyone else have further biographical information on Hector Macpherson?


----------

